# Toyota Pickup Mod/Conversion to Camper



## CaptainCassius

I own a 1987 Toyota pickup long bed-Xtra cab with the 22R motor carbureted. I have been trucking around in this thing for a while with only the camper shell and my gear in the back but recently I got the idea to turn it into somewhat of an RV type thing except I'm going off of the design of a "cab-over slide in camper".
The reasons for doing this?
1. Total off-the-grid capability
2. More room for the dog and my workshop
3. DIY (forget dropping 10,000 on a new camper or 2,000 on a used one)
4. I don't wanna break my poor little truck's frame by putting one of those big RV mods on it

So I'm going to document this process to share with all you rubber-trampin',van dwellin, road warriorin',gas juggin' people out there.

comments and questions welcome. 

I'll start with some pics of the truck before I start anything on it.
I'm going to include some work on the timing chain as well just because I have to do it anyways.

PS I'm going to pick up a job doing SOMETHING most likely cause busking just ain't cutting it right now.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

As a gearhead myself I'm pretty keen to see this process unfold, so let me be the first to say thanks for sharing!


----------



## ByronMc

I know a little about this,& first thing,is to think light weight ! Second,waterproof,third,is good windows and door. I've looked into doors,and like teardrop trailer ones,though they are small,but so is your truck.


----------



## Ekstasis

That waterproof step... Don't skimp on it. Water is any sort of RV's worst enemy... I am interested in seeing your progress.


----------



## CaptainCassius

Thanks for the replys! My main concern was to go lightweight and obviously the second was waterproofing. Luckily my father (who is a rubbertramp/offroader/travel enthusiast himself) has experience building ships and so I'm going to build the camper itself out of wood and fiberglass resin and have the inside set up somewhat like the catalinas I used to sail and fell in love with





Just an example
multi-use furniture is the greatest


----------



## CaptainCassius

PS. going with portholes as windows and constructing my own door


----------



## ByronMc

I just found this ! Sold my pickup trucks,so I'm on to this !


----------



## CaptainCassius

Well I know its been awhile and I know I said I'd include some things about the timing chain replacement on the 22R but for some reason i kept forgetting to take pics while doing the job! I do have a few of the re-installation process and one very important pic that shows the mysterious hidden timing chain cover bolt that for some reason no manual cares to point out but one that, if you do not remove and attempt to remove the cover, will cause your timing chain cover to crack. This little sucker right here hidden in a pool of oil right under the cam-gear at the front of the cylinder head.





Honestly with a 'Haynes' manual and the right tools this job is really straightforward just requires a lot and i mean A LOT of cleaning. you could barely see the timing chain cover or the water pump before this they were so caked in grime. Several things will make your life a lot easier with this job
1. Knowing that hidden bolt location
2. When removing the oil pan detach the IDLER ARM from the PASSENGER's side to drop the steering linkage enough to gain clearance.
3. Breaking the crankshaft pulley bolt loose is the most physically difficult. You're going to need a breaker bar and a 19mm deep impact socket and about a tonne of elbow grease.
4. Set the #1 piston to TDC and make sure neither the cam or crank move during this whole process after that.


----------

